# Lexis von Zwinger Lundy / Ichilles von Whirling Thunder



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Lexus is in, this is day two. I'm going to have to watch her real close because if you all remember she would except on her 5th day before and would not have anything to do with a male after that.

This is the pedigree that will be on the pups:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=481179&modir=449060

Wish us luck.......


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Best of Luck on the Breeding!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

fingers crossed jerry! why not just throw 'em in a kennel and let 'em live in sin? no need to brag about it at church, after all


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's hoping!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds good Ann.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you trying to be her pimp  

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well YEAAAHHH. 

Where have you been Terry?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> Are you trying to be her pimp
> 
> Terry


my theory is, ANY TIME you can make some $$ off your kids (well, ok, within reason, but still--we're talkin' dogs) GO FOR IT!

make Ichelles (ummm-jay) pay in any way shape or form you can jerry  (up front of course-cash works)....


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jerry wants to be the Hiedi Fliess of the k9 world 
Jerry I have been right here my friend. Been checking out the posts for something to pick on you about but you have been sounding quite smart lately  
Travelled to Tallahassee for Thanksgiving and brought your favorite CGC student (Noley) and my new female GSD puppy (Abby) with me. It was a long trip but still fun to see some old friends.
Good luck with the breeding I hope Jay makes a good Daddy.

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sometimes I surprise myself, well most of the time. Start a new thread and tell us about your new pup.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I took Lexus over to visit with Ichilles tonight. Oh the inexperience of the two. They liked each other and just ran around play fighting. When Ichilles decided that to mount maybe the right thing and of course she said NO. More running play fighting. Then Ichilles got his ball as if to bribe.

Oh well we'll go visit tomorrow which only only be her 5th day.


----------

